

Show HN: Web Startup Toolbar - sayemm
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/web-startup-toolbar/

======
rudasn
What is the performance penalty for using such a plugin? It seems quite heavy.

~~~
sayemm
I haven't noticed any major slow-downs since using it, and it wasn't listed up
before when Mozilla was checking for slow extensions; but yeah, it is pretty
heavy-duty.

